

Minimum Wages vs. Universal Basic Income - 2noame
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/scott-santens/minimum-wages-vs-universal-basic-income_b_7957850.html

======
hwstar
I like the idea of a minimum income, but there are issues to resolve. What
stops landlords and businesses from profiteering on the $1000.00 monthly
checks?

In the case of landlords, what stops them from charging $1000.00 rent per
person in an apartment? Do we need to create Kibbutzim to house the people
collectively to prevent exploitation?

